# cpt code of wound packing without doing and I&D-Someone Help Me



## melerickid (Mar 11, 2009)

I Would Like To Know What I Can Charge For A Patient Who Had A Injry, The Wound Is Open And All We Did Was Pack It. And I&d Was Never Done. The Wound It On The Patient Rt Thigh.  Can Someone Help Me.


----------



## coding 1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi  

you may be able to use 12021; check the CPT description and see if it matches with your Doctor's documentation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with cpetrusan.

I noticed that this (I think) is the 3rd time you've posted this question.  The answer is the same each time...Do you agree with this code?


----------



## alexmaic (Aug 23, 2010)

Would you use the same CPT if the initial I&D was done in another office?

For example: patient has I&D in hometown, but goes on Vacation and gets repacked at our office...


----------

